# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Pagamenti superiore a 10.000 euro

## francesco

Mi piacerebbe sapere come vi siete organizzati per la gestione dei pagamenti superiori 10.000 euro, in ottemperanza all'art. 2, comma 9 del DL 262/2006 e circolari RGS n. 28 e 29 di quest'anno.

----------


## roby

> Mi piacerebbe sapere come vi siete organizzati per la gestione dei pagamenti superiori 10.000 euro, in ottemperanza all'art. 2, comma 9 del DL 262/2006 e circolari RGS n. 28 e 29 di quest'anno.

  Segnalo a chi eventualmente ne fosse interessato un intervento del Dott. Federico Gavioli in merito a questo argomento. 
L'articolo - di libero accesso per tutti - si trova su: http://www.commercialistatelematico...._pagamenti.pdf

----------


## vincenzo0

Segnalo anche il seguente articolo (é però riservato per abbonati):  http://www.commercialistatelematico....tribuente.html

----------


## jam

Ai fini della dichiarazione sostitutiva dell'atto di notorietà, prevista affinchè le pubbliche amministrazioni possano pagare importi superiori ai 10000,00 euro, come ci si deve comportare, secondo voi, nel caso di una cartella di pagamento sulla quale pende un ricorso. 
Le opzioni previste sulla dichiarazione sono due:
1)di non essere inadempiente
2)di essere inadampiente
petanto non sono previste alternative. 
saluti

----------


## francesco

Io, se fossi nel fornitore, non farei la dichiarazione. A questo punto, l'ente è tenuto a pagare ma nello stesso ad attivare la procedura di richiesta di informazioni ad Equitalia.

----------


## jam

> Io, se fossi nel fornitore, non farei la dichiarazione. A questo punto, l'ente &#232; tenuto a pagare ma nello stesso ad attivare la procedura di richiesta di informazioni ad Equitalia.

  Io credo che nel caso il fornitore non facesse, volontariamente, la dichiarazione l'ente sia tenuto a sospendere il pagamento e contemporaneamente verificare la posizione presso Equitalia.
La cosa migliore, secondo me, &#232; fare la dichiarazione, con l'aggiunta di una specifica (cartella su cui pende ricorso) ed attendere che l'ente prenda posizione. 
saluti.

----------


## francesco

Gent.mo Jam, Le riporto uno stralcio della circolare MEF n. 29:
"Qualora, poi, dovesse risultare che i medesimi beneficiari abbiano manifestato, in modo esplicito o per fatti concludenti, lintendimento di non rendere la richiesta dichiarazione sostitutiva, lAmministrazione interessata, prima di procedere al pagamento, deve aver provveduto ad effettuare una specifica verifica presso Equitalia S.p.A., in modo di rispettare le finalità perseguite dallarticolo 48-bis." 
QUindi, il passaggio della circolare sembra dire che l'ente può pagare il fornitore che si rifiuta di presentare la dichiarazione, però prima deve verificare presso Equitalia la posizione del fornitore. Ma siccome, allo stato attuale, questa verifica è nei fatti impossibile, ecco che l'ente è tenuto a pagare, segnalando però la circostanza all'agente della riscossione.

----------


## Rafelito

Allegato A
DICHIARAZIONE SOSTITUTIVA DELLATTO DI NOTORIETA
(Art. 47 del D.P.R. 28 dicembre 2000, n. 445) 
. sottoscritt   ........................  ..
				(cognome)					(nome) 
nat a ..() il ..
			(luogo o Stato estero)			(provincia) 
residente a .() in via . n...
			(luogo)		(provincia)		         (indirizzo) 
codice fiscale ..  
nella qualità di rappresentante legale della società/associazione ..............  
con sede a .() in via . n...
			(luogo)	                 (provincia)		         	         (indirizzo) 
partita IVA  codice fiscale .   
consapevole delle sanzioni penali richiamate dall'art. 76 del D.P.R. 28 dicembre 2000, n. 445 per le ipotesi di falsità in atti e di dichiarazioni mendaci, e a conoscenza del fatto che saranno effettuati controlli anche a campione sulla veridicità delle dichiarazioni rese,
agli effetti dellapplicazione delle disposizioni previste dallart. 48-bis del D.P.R. 29 settembre 1973, n. 602, 
DICHIARA 
	di non essere inadempiente allobbligo di versamento derivante dalla notifica di una o più cartelle di pagamento  
ovvero 
	di essere inadempiente allobbligo di versamento per un ammontare complessivo pari ad euro ........., derivante dalla notifica delle seguenti cartelle di pagamento: 
cartella n. ... data notifica  importo ..
cartella n. ... data notifica  importo ..
cartella n. ... data notifica  importo ..
cartella n. ... data notifica  importo .. 
DICHIARA 
inoltre, ai sensi dellart. 13 del decreto legislativo 30 giugno 2003, n. 196, di conoscere che i dati personali contenuti nella presente dichiarazione saranno trattati, anche con strumenti informatici, esclusivamente nellambito del procedimento per il quale la presente dichiarazione viene resa.   
..., .							     In fede
                  (luogo, data)
									.
(a cura dellufficio) 
Dichiarante identificato: 
	mediante fotocopia del documento didentità che si allega
	personalmente, al momento dellapposizione della sottoscrizione 
Estremi del documento didentità allegato in copia o esibito:
tipo .. .... n. ...... rilasciato il ........da .................................. 
    ..., 							Il funzionario addetto
              (luogo, data)                
				                                                                                                  ...    
Informativa ex art. 13 D.Lgs. n. 196/2003 
Il D.Lgs. 30 giugno 2003, n. 196, Codice in materia di protezione dei dati personali, prevede la tutela delle persone e di altri soggetti rispetto al trattamento dei dati personali.
La normativa indicata prevede che tale trattamento deve essere improntato ai principi di correttezza, liceità e trasparenza e di tutela della riservatezza e dei diritti degli interessati.
Ai sensi dell'articolo 13 del citato D.lgs. n.196/2003, pertanto, si forniscono le seguenti informazioni:
1.	i dati resi saranno trattati per adempiere alle prescrizioni contenute nellart. 48-bis del D.P.R. 29 settembre 1973, n. 602;
2.	il trattamento potrà essere effettuato sia con modalità manuali sia informatiche;
3.	il trattamento riguarderà tutti i dati contenuti nelle dichiarazioni sostitutive di atto di notorietà i quali potranno essere, dunque, comunicati ad altre amministrazioni per i controlli previsti dallart. 71 del D.P.R. n. 445/2000;
4.	i dati in questione non saranno comunicati al di fuori dai casi sopra indicati, né saranno oggetto di diffusione;
5.	il conferimento dei dati richiesti è obbligatorio per poter ottenere il pagamento richiesto e l'eventuale rifiuto di fornire i dati stessi comporta limpossibilità di disporre il pagamento;
6.	titolare nonché responsabile del trattamento è il dirigente dellufficio che dispone il pagamento per le Amministrazioni statali o il direttore generale per gli enti pubblici;
7.	in ogni momento è possibile esercitare i diritti previsti dal D.Lgs. n. 196/2003 nei confronti del titolare del trattamento stesso, ai sensi dell'art. 7 del medesimo decreto legislativo.   
Si riporta il testo dellart. 7 del Decreto Legislativo n. 196/2003 
Art. 7 - Diritto di accesso ai dati personali ed altri diritti
1. L'interessato ha diritto di ottenere la conferma dell'esistenza o meno di dati personali che lo riguardano, anche se non ancora registrati, e la loro comunicazione in forma intelligibile.
2. L'interessato ha diritto di ottenere l'indicazione:
a)	dell'origine dei dati personali;
b)	delle finalità e modalità del trattamento;
c)	della logica applicata in caso di trattamento effettuato con l'ausilio di strumenti elettronici;
d)	degli estremi identificativi del titolare, dei responsabili e del rappresentante designato ai sensi dell'articolo 5, comma 2;
e)	dei soggetti o delle categorie di soggetti ai quali i dati personali possono essere comunicati o che possono venirne a conoscenza in qualità di rappresentante designato nel territorio dello Stato, di responsabili o incaricati.
3. L'interessato ha diritto di ottenere:
a)	l'aggiornamento, la rettificazione ovvero, quando vi ha interesse, l'integrazione dei dati;
b)	la cancellazione, la trasformazione in forma anonima o il blocco dei dati trattati in violazione di legge, compresi quelli di cui non è necessaria la conservazione in relazione agli scopi per i quali i dati sono stati raccolti o successivamente trattati;
c)	l'attestazione che le operazioni di cui alle lettere a) e b) sono state portate a conoscenza, anche per quanto riguarda il loro contenuto, di coloro ai quali i dati sono stati comunicati o diffusi, eccettuato il caso in cui tale adempimento si rivela impossibile o comporta un impiego di mezzi manifestamente sproporzionato rispetto al diritto tutelato.
4. L'interessato ha diritto di opporsi, in tutto o in parte:
a)	per motivi legittimi al trattamento dei dati personali che lo riguardano, ancorché pertinenti allo scopo della raccolta;
b)	al trattamento di dati personali che lo riguardano a fini di invio di materiale pubblicitario o di vendita diretta o per il compimento di ricerche di mercato o di comunicazione commerciale.

----------


## Rafelito

*Oggetto: Articolo 48-bis del DPR 29 settembre 1973, n. 602 - Disposizioni sui pagamenti di importo superiore a diecimila euro da parte delle Pubbliche Amministrazioni  Prime modalità applicative.* 
Il Decreto Legge 262/2006, convertito nella Legge 286/2006, all'art. 2 comma 9 ha apportato importanti modifiche al DPR 602/73, introducendo l'art. 48 bis con in quale si stabilisce che:
"Le amministrazioni pubbliche e le società a prevalente partecipazione pubblica, prima di effettuare, a qualunque titolo, il pagamento di un importo superiore a diecimila euro, verificano, anche in via telematica, se il beneficiario è inadempiente all'obbligo di versamento derivante dalla notifica di una o più cartelle di pagamento per un ammontare complessivo pari almeno a tale importo e, in caso affermativo, non procedono al pagamento e segnalano la circostanza all'agente della riscossione competente per territorio, ai fini dell'esercizio dell'attività di riscossione delle somme iscritte a ruolo".
La legge citata prevede inoltre che, con specifico regolamento da adottarsi con Decreto del Ministero dell'Economia e delle Finanze, saranno stabilite le modalità di attuazione di questa disposizione. 
In attesa dell'emanazione del suddetto regolamento, la Ragioneria generale dello Stato è intervenuta già due volte con le circolari n.ri 28 e 29 rispettivamente del 3 agosto e del 4 settembre 2007. La Ragioneria, con la prima circolare n. 28, ha statuito la attuabilità e cogenza dellobbligo ed ha indicato, in assenza del previsto regolamento di attuazione, lunica strada percorribile, ovvero un'apposita dichiarazione sostitutiva da parte del beneficiario, che attesti l'insussistenza delle condizioni ostative previste dalla norma in esame. Il Servizio Finanziario ha quindi predisposto il modello di dichiarazione sostitutiva (disponibile in formato Word allindirizzo web: http://www.rgs.mef.gov.it/VERSIONE-I...gosto-2007.doc).
Il modello è ad oggi, circolare n. 29, l'unico strumento idoneo ad acclarare lesistenza di eventuali inadempimenti, al fine di rispondere alle esigenze di efficacia dellazione amministrativa. Le autocertificazioni dovranno essere verificate, anche a campione, dopo che sarà stato emanato il regolamento attuativo. La novità introdotta con la circolare n. 29 è prevista nel caso di pagamenti periodici (ad esempio contratti di locazione, di somministrazione sia con prestazioni periodiche sia con prestazioni continuative, di appalto di servizi). Si prevede, infatti, di richiedere il rilascio di una sola dichiarazione iniziale (diversamente dal termine di durata di 20 giorni delle dichiarazioni previsto dalla circolare n. 28), con limpegno dellinteressato a comunicare tempestivamente le variazioni successive (in proposito, il fac-simile di dichiarazione sostitutiva può essere convenientemente integrato con la dicitura: dichiara, infine, che provvederà a comunicare tempestivamente e senza indugio alcuno qualsiasi variazione alla situazione sopra rappresentata ).
La richiesta di informativa presso Equitalia SpA scatterebbe in caso di omessa presentazione della dichiarazione sostitutiva. 
Qualora, infatti, dovesse risultare che i medesimi beneficiari abbiano manifestato, in modo esplicito o per fatti concludenti, lintendimento di non rendere la richiesta dichiarazione sostitutiva, lAmministrazione interessata, prima di procedere al pagamento, deve aver provveduto ad effettuare una specifica verifica presso Equitalia S.p.A., in modo di rispettare le finalità perseguite dallarticolo 48-bis.
Gli enti che omettono di eseguire le verifiche di legge possono incorrere nei rigori della Procura della Corte dei conti. Se fosse accertata la morosità del contribuente scatterebbe la contestazione per danno erariale.
In ultima analisi, in caso di accertata morosità per importi almeno pari a 10.000 euro, il blocco dei pagamenti opera non per lintero ma solo fino a concorrenza dellimporto dovuto.

----------


## chiara

Sembrerebbe che in finanziaria o in un decreto collegato il legislatore abbia intenzione di elevare il limite dei 10.000 euro, portandolo a 50.000. Io credo che il limite possa essere portato anche a 500 (diconsi cinquecento) euro, però devono metterci in grado di poter fare le verifiche in tempo reale. Aspettando il regolamento di attuazione ....

----------

